# help.... my doors wont open



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a extended cab and just realized that both of those doors that open up the other way are stuck closed..... tried with pretty good force to open it with no avail....any suggestions.... i kno its not major just a ***** is someone has to get in the back.. thanks


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is that 99 Dodge 2500?

It could be rust latch stuck. What last time you open? Maybe try spray fluid film on latch on cab where latch catch it.

Is that one have snowplow? 

I been heard that frame on dodge sightly flexible when lift plow that could cause door touch cab.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya its the dodge... plow hasn't been on it all summer so I don't kno why it all of a sudden wouldn't open... I need to pick up some ff asap


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Have it been hard to open before or it first time bam won't open? Is handle broke?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a ram 1500 where the back door wont open either? Is this something thats common?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Theres a button behind the left tailight-push and hold it in for 20 secs and it will release. Another dumb Dodge innovation.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Put the Dodge in the Garage....... L O L........


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;606146 said:


> Theres a button behind the left tailight-push and hold it in for 20 secs and it will release. Another dumb Dodge innovation.


are you talkin bout if you open the tailgate? is it on the backside of the truck or towards the cab

and richg....tanks for nuttin


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Behind the tailight. Remove the tailight, and you'll see it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ill check it out but i have a differnent bed on mine than most dodges....hope fullly that wont change anything


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sprat it with FF before you push down on it. It may sieze and not release. Good luck.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yea it's a common dodge problem, it happened to my 2001 dodge ram 1500 last year, i had to go in through the inside ( pulled door panel off it slides forward, then just pb blasted it and worked it until it came loose, whole lock mechanism locked up. it's a huge pain in the ass took me the better part of the day. good luck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NorthernSvc's;606208 said:


> yea it's a common dodge problem, it happened to my 2001 dodge ram 1500 last year, i had to go in through the inside ( pulled door panel off it slides forward, then just pb blasted it and worked it until it came loose, whole lock mechanism locked up. it's a huge pain in the ass took me the better part of the day. good luck.


thanks for the encouraging words..lol ... the truck should be back to my shop in a couple of hours... hopefully it releases it


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

NorthernSvc's;606208 said:


> yea it's a common dodge problem, it happened to my 2001 dodge ram 1500 last year, i had to go in through the inside ( pulled door panel off it slides forward, then just pb blasted it and worked it until it came loose, whole lock mechanism locked up. it's a huge pain in the ass took me the better part of the day. good luck.


Same hear Happened to me on my 98 and the rod came off also.
Be care full pulling the door panel off it was a pain in the azz..

There is no magic button on your 99... he sent you on a wild goose hunt..

I have been in side the door also there is no solenoid or hidden release other that the two handles.

P.s.Your frame is not flexing ether....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SnoFarmer;606214 said:


> Same hear Happened to me on my 98 and the rod came off also.
> Be care full pulling the door panel off it was a pain in the azz..
> 
> There is no magic button on your 99... he sent you on a wild goose hunt..
> ...


i tried to take the tailight off but couldnt find any button/////>? SF wat do i have to do


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

there is no button, u gotta get at the locking mechanisms from the inside, trust me i tried from outside, and only removing latch on outside of door, and spraying in, wont work u gotta get in there and work the latches from the interior


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NorthernSvc's;606406 said:


> there is no button, u gotta get at the locking mechanisms from the inside, trust me i tried from outside, and only removing latch on outside of door, and spraying in, wont work u gotta get in there and work the latches from the interior


i gotta take the door panel off the interior of the ext door?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

your talking about the 2 side doors behind the mian doors for the quad cab right? if so then yes, lift your seat up in the back of the cab and unscrew all the screws then u gotta work the interior shell forward untill it's off ( like if you were gonna replace the speakers) then in my case i had to cut the plastic and get in there with pb blaster and a screwdriver and just chiseled and wedged and sprayed until it moved, then opened door and replaced locking mechanisms.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NorthernSvc's;606424 said:


> your talking about the 2 side doors behind the mian doors for the quad cab right? if so then yes, lift your seat up in the back of the cab and unscrew all the screws then u gotta work the interior shell forward untill it's off ( like if you were gonna replace the speakers) then in my case i had to cut the plastic and get in there with pb blaster and a screwdriver and just chiseled and wedged and sprayed until it moved, then opened door and replaced locking mechanisms.


sounds like a biatch:realmad:


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yea better part of the day, most of it procrastinating about having to clean the inside of the truck and then take of interior skin ( i spent morning just trying to spray pb blaster in door and pulling up on the cable.... trust me it doesn't work)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

iceyman;606394 said:


> i tried to take the tailight off but couldnt find any button/////>? SF wat do i have to do


I was messing with you man...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

good thing it came out in 2 secs ...:realmad:


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Need A little routine maintenance...I check for lube every month...hinge,pins pivets etc....


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

my old dogde this happened to twice once the lock was bad replace it and 2 months later the wire snapped! oh well


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Try Fluid Film. It will last for years in that type of application.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

trade in the truck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bribrius;607085 said:


> trade in the truck.


its a used plow/work truck bri..... that back seat isnt too important as long as the thing runs.... and i dont sit in the back anyway soo the slaves can climb over the seats if they have tooo


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

iceyman;607086 said:


> its a used plow/work truck bri..... that back seat isnt too important as long as the thing runs.... and i dont sit in the back anyway soo the slaves can climb over the seats if they have tooo


but then they get snow and mud on your seat and you end up with a wet and cold azz.
make them ride in the bed then.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bribrius;607091 said:


> but then they get snow and mud on your seat and you end up with a wet and cold azz.
> make them ride in the bed then.


thats why they jump over the passenger seat......:salute:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey icey-if i show up at your shop, please ensure me you wont extra sugar coat the cone like the waffles in the movie Road Trip.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;607164 said:


> Hey icey-if i show up at your shop, please ensure me you wont extra sugar coat the cone like the waffles in the movie Road Trip.


some free chocolate sprinkles wouldnt kill ya


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I removed the bottom of the rear seat .
Then i removed the door panel.
Reached inside of the door and found the release.

sprayed some FF
I worked it until it started to move.
Still no success still didn't pop open..
So, I put some gloves on and grabbed the release with a pair of pliers.
And shoulder checked the door.

Ouch son -of -a- btich..:realmad: and it opened.

(I think It was the swearing that did the trick..)

Soaked it down with FF and it has been fine ever scene..


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Where can I find fluid film?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You can order it on line or go to your local john deer dealer.
The one that sells lawn mowers and small tractors ect, etc

icey any luck with the door?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SnoFarmer;617712 said:


> You can order it on line or go to your local john deer dealer.
> The one that sells lawn mowers and small tractors ect, etc
> 
> icey any luck with the door?


no and it was pissing me off so im going to try and forget about it


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Give this a try .
Open your door. Then look up at the bottom latch.
You should be able to get some FF sprayed up in there on that latch.

But what happens when the bottom latch sticks and you pull on the handle
It pops the top latch and it pulls the rod out of the bottom latch because it's frozen in place.

so you need to remove the back-door panel pull on the bottom latch while pulling on the handle and give it a shoulder check a great way to relieve stress.


It's not as bad as it sounds and you'll have working doors again


----------

